# Spam filtering recommended applications

## stamford

I'm upgrading my personal mail server from my beloved P133 running debian to a PII dual 450 running gentoo, and am using this as an opportunity to enhance my spam filtering and mail handling.

On the old debian box I'm running a pretty much "vanilla" postfix, spamassassin and courier-imap install.  This covers my own domain, and also used fetchmail to pull down various pop3 accounts.

My spam filtering capabilities seem to be OK, but not great, and I'd ideally like to integrate spam handling with my two most common email clients: outlook and horde-imp.  Basically I'm envisioning a "flag as spam" button, or email address to forward mail to that would derrive rules for the filter.

Is spamassassin still the "state of the art" for spam filtering?  Courier imap?  Also, are there any good and detailed how-to's for spam killing?  I based my old server of some "kung fu mailserver faq" but it hasn't been updated, and doesn't give many alternatives.

----------

## int2str

I wrote this a while back:

http://mail-abuse.info/forum/index.php?showtopic=34

Since then we've added Spamhaus's XBL blacklist which seriously helps as well. Also Clamav (virus scanner) integrated into procmail helps with many of the MyDoom emails.

Todays stats for our mail server:

```
Total            1612

Spamhaus SBL      216 (13%)

Spamhaus XBL      496 (31%)

Local - China     256 (16%)

Local - Korea     177 (11%)

Spamassassin      310 (19%)

Viruses            38 (2%)

Delivered         119 (7%)
```

You see, it works very well for us. So far we have 0 false positives and about 3-4 false negatives a day (That's less than 0.2% ...

If somebody has an even better solution, it'll be great to hear about it!

----------

## Andersson

I'm not a fan of blacklists myself, but I realize not having to open the mail to classify it is a big plus if you get much traffic. I don't receive much spam anymore, and I use spambayes to filter it all out. I'm very happy with it, I like the idea of bayesian filtering that adapts to the type of ham / spam I get. I think spamassassin uses bayesian filtering as well, but only as a complement to the other rules. Spambayes uses only bayesian filtering.

http://spambayes.sourceforge.net/

(There's even an outlook plugin for it.  :Wink:  )

----------

## mallchin

I've just got dspam going; It also uses bayesian filtering, and has some pretty graphs too  :Razz: 

Outlook, tsk tsk...

----------

